# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  вирус Пенетратор

## telenovellas

У знакомого на компе появился вирус:Пенетратор,я когда увидела что он с его компом сделал за 5 минут. То была в шоке. Он убил ему ВСЕ документы, абсолютно все (музыка, фото, тестовые док-ты). 
Автор вируса сделал так, что этот вирус в теле текстовых документов вместо содержания документа писал строки оставленные автором (напутствующие слова  :Smiley: ). среди них значился даже номер аськи.

как восстановить порушенное им? а точнее  надо поднять документы вордовские
файл 	080607_023410_Архив ZIP - WinRAR_484a39f2ca74b.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Боюсь, что только из резервной копии. Вряд ли в процессе перезаписи зловред озаботился сохранением исходного содержимого. Перезаписал - и всё.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Попробуйте спец. утилиты, может получится..

----------


## telenovellas

пробовали,получается на 50-60%.А вот что бы процентов на 90?

----------


## fetiger

Прошу помочь и мне с лечением этого вируса. Очень хочеться сохранить инфу , которую он снес.

----------


## senyak

Я так понял, у Вас поработал Win32.Gpcode. У Вас все так же как и в первом посте? А вообще в раздел "Помоготе"

----------

